
Is there a good reason to use upper case for SQL keywords? - networked
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/292026/is-there-a-good-reason-to-use-upper-case-for-sql-keywords
======
blisterpeanuts
I would say, not so much any more. Most editors colorize key words these days,
so you don't need to distinguish them with all caps. Although, it still seems
appropriate to say SQL rather than sql, for some reason. Maybe I'm just overly
traditional.... :)

